# herd bull pic



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

heres an old pic of my herd bull


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Old pic? He to shy for a new one?

He's a nice looking bull.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

yes he was up here by the house.an i didnt see him as we was going to the back pasture where the cows was.he is the sire to all of the calves except the big red heifer.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 26, 2009)

He's just gorgeous!

Told the boy I am selling out and moving to Texas so I can have Beefmasters!
He laughed at me!
He figures he's safe! I melt in 60 degrees, I would never make it in Texas!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

well it was 100 yesterday when the  pics was taken.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW. that is one nice bull. I like everything about him....... NICE.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

i like him to.he is real easy to handle.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well then, I am guessing thats why he's been a keeper. Nice calves, easy to handle and he is a looker. He looks HUGE. how big is he (about)?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

eyeballing id say tween 1600 an 2000lbs.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 27, 2009)

intimadating, to say the least. I would hate to cross his path, thats for sure!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

i can walk around him on foot with ease.but i watch him very closely.esp since i cant an dont move very fast.he comes up an eats feed when he wants to.


----------

